# Space Marine Dreadnought



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, SE-NMM, NMM.
Vote on *CMON*

*For sale on eBay!*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


































































Comments are welcome


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

nice painting but i dont understand the highlighting, is it supposed to be a highlight or is it a 2 tone colour scheme. can you explain it for me, for give me if its a stupid question but im still learning and would like to understand what you did, cheers


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

fatmantis said:


> nice painting but i dont understand the highlighting, is it supposed to be a highlight or is it a 2 tone colour scheme. can you explain it for me, for give me if its a stupid question but im still learning and would like to understand what you did, cheers



As Madfly said it is se-nmm which stands for sky and earth - non metalic metal. So the Dreadnaught is reflecting all the landscape thats around it.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

SE-NMM is a technique where You try to paint a mirror-like reflectionod a model, just like my previous Starmane Unicorns. Thants why there is a horizon line in the middle of most panels, and they reflect desert-like enviroment. It would be more obvious if i painted the upper parts in sky-like blue, but i wanted the sky to be in simillar colours as the desert, different planets different atmospheres.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see what you were going for but i don't think you pulled it off. Some of the silver nmm is excellent, particularly the feet, but the brown sky earth doesn't work. It lacks contrast and just doesn't look like metal.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Ditto Rems over here, its still a really well painted dread but the colour scheme looks like a two tone brown instead of a reflection since its the first time of heard of it I don't know much but personally i would rather it be chapter colours and unless it was uber chromed and super shiney you would almost never get that much reflection and such colours. But you know, you have better skills than most so well done.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

The scene for this model is as follows: He's on the desert planet and that is reflected on the lower parts, as is on the base. Also I wanted to make the planet as having similar brownish sky. It would be easier to do the standard blue sky and brown earth, but thats not where the challenge is.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I see what you were aiming for. The landscape on bottom and the sky on top correct? You know, the dark brown being the landscape and the sky being the lighter color. I think you achieved that aim. Good looking model there.


----------

